# Permissions?



## Whodog94 (Nov 1, 2010)

I"m somewhat new to UNIX and I'm not sure where to go to change permissions.I searched the handbook but didn't find anything.My main problem is with my DVD drive.Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## mk (Nov 1, 2010)

chmod() chown() chgrp() 
Permissions in handbook 
Example of mount as normal user *rom.
Search this forum for more using words like "user" and "mount".


----------



## Whodog94 (Nov 1, 2010)

Thanks Mk ,don't know how I missed it:r


----------



## wblock@ (Nov 1, 2010)

Whodog94 said:
			
		

> I"m somewhat new to UNIX and I'm not sure where to go to change permissions.I searched the handbook but didn't find anything.My main problem is with my DVD drive.Any help would be greatly appreciated.



Devices that are created by devfs(8) are not the same as ordinary directories or files.  devfs.rules(5) describes setting default ownership and permissions for devices.


----------

